# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  دلوني على كتب في السيميولوجيا ( السيمياء, أو علم العلامات )ـ.؟

## جزا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الفضلاء, بودي لو يتكرم أحدكم ويدلني على مواقع معينة بها مراجع يمكن تحميلها (bdf) في علم السيميولوجيا ( الإشارات اللغوية ) 

واحتاج لهذين الكتابين للضرورة:

 - محاضرات في السيميولوجيا, د. محمد السرغيني
- دروس في السيميائية, د. حنون مبارك

وأسأل الله أن ينفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## جزا

للرفع ياعرب

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28125
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19211

----------


## جزا

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك, وإن كان هناك مزيد فلا نعارض

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

*محاضرات في السيميولوجيا
http://download1332.mediafire.com/h8...9%86%D9%8A.pdf
دروس في السيميائياتhttp://www.mediafire.com/download/9x...2/hannounM.pdf
*

----------

